# North west Georgia QDM club



## satchmo (Nov 15, 2005)

We need three members for our Chattooga county club. 
Nice bucks, and plenty of turkeys. Memberships run from june first till june first. QDM on our club and the surrounding clubs. Twenty miles north of Rome, close to Summerville.


----------



## NDFAN (Nov 15, 2005)

Can you provide some details? Camping, electricity, dues, number of members, etc.?

Thanks,

jim


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 15, 2005)

Very interested in the details.  Family oriented?


----------



## satchmo (Nov 15, 2005)

NDFAN said:
			
		

> Can you provide some details? Camping, electricity, dues, number of members, etc.?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jim


There is primitive camping, 700 dollars a year(year round use of the land). 900 acres. thirteen members so far, mostly out of staters. Need some locals now. Usually it ends up being only two or four people a weekend if that, that are hunting.


----------



## satchmo (Nov 15, 2005)

*website*



			
				243Savage said:
			
		

> Very interested in the details.  Family oriented?


www.lazyssportsmansclub.com.  This will give you more details.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 15, 2005)

*Membership*

I saw your website earlier in bow season. I was already thinking of joining your club. It's just PLAIN hard to find a hunting club in this part of Georgia. You can count on me and possible a couple other local boys next year. 

What do you do for the deer? Plots, etc.?


----------



## satchmo (Nov 15, 2005)

[QUOTE=
What do you do for the deer? Plots, etc
We don't have any plots this year. We will have around 9 acres in plots next year. Those 9 acres will be broken into smaller plots.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Nov 15, 2005)

nwgahunter said:
			
		

> I saw your website earlier in bow season. I was already thinking of joining your club. It's just PLAIN hard to find a hunting club in this part of Georgia. You can count on me and possible a couple other local boys next year.
> 
> What do you do for the deer? Plots, etc.?



nwgahunter,

I'm one of the members out there and can give you a little info.  This is the first year of the club, and financially, we weren't able to do much in the way of food plots.  There are a couple of small ones, but nothing major this year.  Next year will be a different story.  We plan on having several major food plots and possibly some supplemental feeding.  Our goal for next year and every year thereafter, is to have year round food plots.  We would love to have a couple of local boys out there next year, because we need more hunters on the property.  We seriously only have 2-4 hunters out there on any given weekend, and 2 of those (me and Satch) only bowhunt.  It baffles me that we don't have more folks hunting.

We've also gotten some really good bucks on our trail cameras, at least 3 of them will go P&Y.  So far this year, we've only killed a few deer out there, but like I said, no one is hunting.  Satch just called me today to let me know that a member killed a monster 6 point yesterday.  We don't generally shoot 6's out there, but this thing has been aged between 4.5 and 5.5 years old.  

Holler at me if you need any more info.

Bo


----------



## willhunt (Nov 15, 2005)

*I'm interested...*

If one of you guys would shoot me a PM with a phone number I'd like to ask a few questions.  I grew up in Lyerly but now live about 25 miles from there.  I'm glad to see that y'all are needing some locals now.  Thanks and good huntin'

wh


----------



## cjbullet (Nov 16, 2005)

what road is the club located on and what are the names of the surrounding QDM clubs that surround the lease. Are there any ducks that use the ponds? 
thanks


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info UGA! I definately need a club close to the house. A friend of mine joined a club not far from you on the Floyd line before I could tell him about yours a couple of months ago. I live in Rock Spring and it is not far at all. Like I said, I will be a member next year for sure. I found you to late this year. I've seen the aerial and have already bought a topo of the place. My brother and a couple others are interested as well. 

UGA, you seen any rutting activity yet? I think it should start up in the next couple of days.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Nov 16, 2005)

A few questions.

Is this a club with a pin in system where a hunter can hunt where he wants, or is the individual hunter restricted to hunt a certain area of the club depending on when he joins?

If I did join,  would my son and daughter(7 and 5)be able to hunt with me under my membership, or would I have to pay extra for them to hunt with me?

Before on earlier posts, I believe you were not accepting anyone local.  Now you are looking for locals.  I live in Rome.  Do I qualify for your club as a local?


----------



## UGAalum13 (Nov 16, 2005)

skynyrd,
you have a pm.


----------



## trailbuilder (Nov 22, 2005)

where in Lyerly is club give me a call may be interested in two spots next year 706-734-3842 -ANDY


----------



## willhunt (Nov 24, 2005)

*saturday Afternoon...*

I plan on visiting you guys.  I went by on Tuesday but nobody was home (gate locked).  See y'all then.

wh


----------



## satchmo (Nov 30, 2005)

*one spot left*

We still have one spot open for this season.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 30, 2005)

i have the same questions Skynard had regarding pin in system and ability to bring my small boy with me a couple of times (he'll be 4 next year so still a bit on the small side but would like to get him a taste of hunting!!).

Is it all pines, hardwoods, a mix, or what?

Can you give a street name/address so that i could look it up on mapquest to see how far you are from Woodstock, GA?


----------



## satchmo (Nov 30, 2005)

Woodsong said:
			
		

> i have the same questions Skynard had regarding pin in system and ability to bring my small boy with me a couple of times (he'll be 4 next year so still a bit on the small side but would like to get him a taste of hunting!!).
> 
> Is it all pines, hardwoods, a mix, or what?
> 
> Can you give a street name/address so that i could look it up on mapquest to see how far you are from Woodstock, GA?


It is a mix of pines ,hardwoods,and swamps. There is never enough people to merit a pin in system as most members are from Florida. We encourage bringing your kids. 
You are approx 1.5 hours from woodstock.


----------



## csgreen1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I killed this deer a couple years back about 5 miles from sachmo's club this area has alot of big bucks, somebody better jump on it.


----------



## csgreen1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Sachmo anything been killed down on the club the last few weeks.


----------



## sharpshooter2667 (Dec 13, 2005)

*lease*

Is this property some of the property that the scoggins lease out...if so is it on the right side of the road just north of Gore and that little country store.


----------



## cjbullet (Dec 14, 2005)

The property is on Back Valley rd. near lyerly school, between lyerly and menlo.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 14, 2005)

*Satchmo*

You live in Ellijay ?
Me too.

I live off of Roy rd, riverwood rd, on the cartecay river..
Wanna go huntin sometime?

Garrett


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 14, 2005)

*just curious*

are they any slots open for next year ? if so, I need to meet someone to look at it and go from there, I live in Ellijay, GA, I believe Satchmo is a member from what I can see with his replies here, he also lives in Ellijay..
Any water on here?


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Dec 14, 2005)

Could someone pm me with info or telephone number(s)?  I live in Adairsville and would enjoy a "close" club to hunt in.


----------



## willhunt (Dec 14, 2005)

*I joined this club...*

Two weeks ago.  Only hunted it once for a couple of hours but it looks good.  Satchmo (Chris) is club pres.  Most of the info y'all need is on the website:  Lazy S Sportsman's Club.  Chris answers his phone even when he's up a tree huntin'

wh


----------



## csgreen1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Im also a member of the club.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 14, 2005)

sharpshooter2667 said:
			
		

> Is this property some of the property that the scoggins lease out...if so is it on the right side of the road just north of Gore and that little country store.



I thought most of Leland's land was in Subligna


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone still interested in joining should send either satchmo (Chris) or myself (Bo) a pm.  I'm not sure what we are going to have available in terms of memberships for next year.  The club will decide if we want to up the total number of memberships.  We really haven't had many people hunting this year because most folks live a pretty good ways from the property.  I actually haven't hunted it nearly as much as I would have liked.  Anyone feel free to pm me for my phone # and I will gladly answer any questions that you have.  

This is the first year of the club, so we're all still learning the property.  We plan on starting some year round food plots in the spring, and we may allow a few memberships to offset the cost of seed, etc.  All you current members get ready to do a little sweating, we've got work to do  .

Mossy Oak, we've got a couple of beaver ponds on the property if that is what you mean by water.  The duck hunting is apparently really good on those ponds, and I know for a fact that the bream fishing is out of this world!


----------



## willhunt (Dec 14, 2005)

*nwgahunter...*



			
				nwgahunter said:
			
		

> I thought most of Leland's land was in Subligna




It is.  Subligna's where I hang my hat and none of the clubs around here want any locals.  That's why I ended up joining Lazy S.

wh


----------



## csgreen1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Anybody got any reports for the club.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 3, 2006)

*pretty good season for our first year*



			
				csgreen1 said:
			
		

> Anybody got any reports for the club.


We took 21 deer this year with only three being bucks. There is allot of rutting in december here and deer everywhere,just no people out hunting. There were some nice bucks seen. 
We are going to have nine acres of food plots scattered throughout the lease next season. I am ready to get started on it allready.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Jan 3, 2006)

satchmo said:
			
		

> We took 21 deer this year with only three being bucks. There is allot of rutting in december here and deer everywhere,just no people out hunting. There were some nice bucks seen.
> We are going to have nine acres of food plots scattered throughout the lease next season. I am ready to get started on it allready.



Chris,

Glad to see you got your puter back and working.  How's the back? 

I hunted all weekend with the stick and string and saw nada.  Pat, one of our new guys, took his son out Saturday morning and saw 3 does and a buck come past him.  He wasn't sure if the buck was a 6 or an 8.  Around lunchtime on Saturday, a couple of guys that are doing the thinning brought in a dozer and worked on the road a little.  You could get to the top of the hill with a Cadillac now.  They said that they shouldn't be in there too much longer, and when it's all said and done, they will have thinned about 200 acres of pines.  They're also gonna cut us a new road in off of 114 that will give us easy access to the back of the property.  The areas that they have already thinned look awesome.  We're gonna have some great places to put in food plots this year.  I hope you boys are ready to work.  We need to get at least a couple of plots in the ground before turkey season.  Hopefully, we can have a club meeting real soon and share some thoughts and ideas.

The future looks bright boys!  I already can't wait for next season.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 4, 2006)

*60acres*

We have another 60 acre tract that joins the pinhoti walk in part of the national forest in chattooga county. This tract also has camper hook ups with water and electricity for twocampers for a small fee (10.00 amonth).Plenty of deer and turkey.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 8, 2006)

*still open*

We still have a few memberships open for next 2006-07 season.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 13, 2006)

*60 acres*



			
				satchmo said:
			
		

> We have another 60 acre tract that joins the pinhoti walk in part of the national forest in chattooga county. This tract also has camper hook ups with water and electricity for twocampers for a small fee (10.00 amonth).Plenty of deer and turkey.


Thanks for the pms. The 60 acre tract has been taken.


----------



## Farm (Jan 16, 2006)

You have a PM


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 16, 2006)

Are there any more spotes


----------



## gamike (Jan 17, 2006)

*anymore spots*

hello there i live in rome and might be interested in a spot if i can come and look at the land first .the only place i have to hunt is around my house... any info would be greatky appreciated...          michael williams


----------



## aglenhere (Jan 26, 2006)

*club rules*

you have a pm


----------



## satchmo (Jan 27, 2006)

*welcome*

Glad to have you guys on the club Glen. I'll see you sunday.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 29, 2006)

Are memberships still available?  Looking for something close to home.  Baby due in Sep.  QDM, Veteran and looking.  From Kennesaw.  Would love to look at the land!


----------



## aglenhere (Feb 4, 2006)

*Family*

We've walked the land with Cris and spooked deer around every corner. This place is teeming with deer and turkey.
Anyone wanting a good family club should give this club some thought.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 4, 2006)

*hey Glen*



			
				aglenhere said:
			
		

> We've walked the land with Cris and spooked deer around every corner. This place is teeming with deer and turkey.
> Anyone wanting a good family club should give this club some thought.


We don't allways see deer around every corner ,but that was nice. I've put some trail camera pictures up from last august. I don't know if any of these bucks got taken, but there are plenty of them.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 8, 2006)

*p m box*

I've cleaned out my pm box


----------

